# Customer from hell



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If you dont have too much you dont have enough.


----------



## 6wheeldump (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds like the kind of deadbeat I would post on a deadbeat customer site. After all, you know they wouldn't think twice about posting you on on angieslist.


----------

